# Tren ace 50mg eod enough? Or bump to 75mg eod?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Will be my first run with tren is 50mg eod enough to see gains or is it a waste? Was thinking starting at 50mg eod to judge sides then bump up if needed...or better going for 75mg eod?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ive been using approx 60-65 e/oday with pretty good gains. first cycle along with test p and mast p


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea i agree. I've always had between 200-300mg/week and felt the sides off that.

You'll be sound on 75mg EOD i reckon. That only averages at 262.5mg a week. 50mg EOD only averages at 175mg a week.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

What all your experiences on tren ace if you don't mind me asking good and bad..


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I ran it @ 50mg but mon,tues,thur,fri.

IMO you need a little test.theres plenty of threads on here about how bad people have been on tren only courses.I know it's only a small amount but it would b just your luck to be one of those who get massive sides.

I ran it with 100mg test prop on said days.iv run tren plenty of times.for some reason this was the best course I've ever ran.strenghth went through the roof and after about week 4 the visible change was huge.best iv ever looked outside of competing.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

johnyboy said:


> I ran it @ 50mg but mon,tues,thur,fri.
> 
> IMO you need a little test.theres plenty of threads on here about how bad people have been on tren only courses.I know it's only a small amount but it would b just your luck to be one of those who get massive sides.
> 
> I ran it with 100mg test prop on said days.iv run tren plenty of times.for some reason this was the best course I've ever ran.strenghth went through the roof and after about week 4 the visible change was huge.best iv ever looked outside of competing.


 Sorry should have said I'll be running 600mg test e ew for 12weeks thanks for the input.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

jeffj said:


> What all your experiences on tren ace if you don't mind me asking good and bad..


I get some of the so called negative sides but i embrace and enjoy them  these include:

Excessive sweating

Decreased cardio ability

Increased Aggression

Crazy dreaming

But i also get:

AMAZING strength

And AMAZING buzz and feeling in the gym

Increased vascularity

Also it makes me so horny i could [email protected] sheep


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I get some of the so called negative sides but i embrace and enjoy them  these include:
> 
> Excessive sweating
> 
> ...


Lol!! Rape sheep  did tren transform your body like I hear a lot of people say? I'm really interested in the strength side of tren also.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Lol!! Rape sheep  did tren transform your body like I hear a lot of people say? I'm really interested in the strength side of tren also.


It had the potential to do yea, but my diet was really bad so i didnt make the most of it.

Strength gains are amazing mate, you'll love em.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

50mg x 4 a week is perfect place to start. Remember it's 5 times as powerful as test! And you will be genuinely surprised how much effect you get from just 200mg a wk


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll start out with 4x 50mg a week then (200mg) see how I get on and increase to 300mg if necessary. It will be on a bulk anyway with calories around 4300-4500 mark so hopefully get nice gains in size and strength


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive run tren ace up to 800mg a week. All good :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Goose said:


> Ive run tren ace up to 800mg a week. All good :thumb:


I hate people like you!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

jeffj said:


> I'll start out with 4x 50mg a week then (200mg) see how I get on and increase to 300mg if necessary. It will be on a bulk anyway with calories around 4300-4500 mark so hopefully get nice gains in size and strength


I think that's the sensible place to start mate, easier to go up rather than coming down, I know for me at least the difference between loving tren and hating it is as little as 50mg a wk!

Be realistic in your expectations of gains and you will be happy with the results, what I mean is I don't see tren as a all out 'bulker' but what it's very efficient at is recomping your physique.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd be happy with 10lbs mate lean. I think expecting 25-30lbs per cycle is unrealistic and unhealthy


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe sounds a stupid question. What can I expect from tren ace? From other people's own experience?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

100 Tren A

50 Test P

50 Mast A

EOD


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Maybe sounds a stupid question. What can I expect from tren ace? From other people's own experience?


Muscle hardness, binging out of definition, fat burning, vascularity, real nice strength gains, fantastic pumps, and as long you eat right any gains should be lean ones.

Now the downside not saying you will get all of these or any at all you will know soon enough though,

Hot flushes, breaking out in random sweats, night sweats, insomnia, wanting to eat a horse, or diminished appetite, raised aggression.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Maybe sounds a stupid question. What can I expect from tren ace? From other people's own experience?


I got bad acne on my back chest arms and a few spots on my face , little sleep and lost all cardiovascular fitness, also got loads of strength and a little size.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Muscle hardness, binging out of definition, fat burning, vascularity, real nice strength gains, fantastic pumps, and as long you eat right any gains should be lean ones.
> 
> Now the downside not saying you will get all of these or any at all you will know soon enough though,
> 
> Hot flushes, breaking out in random sweats, night sweats, insomnia, wanting to eat a horse, or diminished appetite, raised aggression.


 Appreciate the post..I got some real good strength gains off dbol so hopefully tren strength gains will be good.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> I got bad acne on my back chest arms and a few spots on my face , little sleep and lost all cardiovascular fitness, also got loads of strength and a little size.


I haven't got any acne issues on test, tbol, dbol etc would it be safe saying I'd be ok on tren or would acne be more of an issue?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jeffj said:


> I haven't got any acne issues on test, tbol, dbol etc would it be safe saying I'd be ok on tren or would acne be more of an issue?


I was fine running test and dbol, i have always had a little bit of acne on my back / shoulders but definitely didn't flare up. When i ran test and deca however i flared up with not the worst but fairly bad acne on my chest and the acne on my shoulders / back ended up going down on my lower back aswell. Now i am off deca it seems to be clearing. Definitely had better gains and worse sides running deca + test than just test. I know its not tren but they are both nor-19 compounds, strong compounds so more gains more sides i guess. I plan to run tren next cycle and will be interested to see if my acne flares up like with deca.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

instead of making a new thread quick question. what dosing would you suggest for test tren cycle if including prop or not?

I was originally going to dose like this-

test e-600mg ew-1-12

tren ace-50mg-75mg 4week (200-300mg) 1-8

tbol-80mg ed 1-6

if I was to include prop how would I dose it? including the test e..or is it best to just stick with test e from day 1?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I ran 600mg test last cycle with great gains and minor if any sides. would you suggest

300mg test e in 1 shot and 75mg prop with each tren shot? say for four weeks or so then drop the prop and add another 300mg jab of test e per week so still keeping to 600mg?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm running 100mg ED at the moment with 400mg test EW and i have very minimal sides, all ROHM stuff a and im lovvving it


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

jeffj said:


> I haven't got any acne issues on test, tbol, dbol etc would it be safe saying I'd be ok on tren or would acne be more of an issue?


I don't suffer on test or Dbol but the tren acne is mental for me especially on my back, the annoying thing is last time the acne stayed when I stopped cycle and did not go away again until I started with test again, when i added in more tren it came back.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Will be my first run with tren is 50mg eod enough to see gains or is it a waste? Was thinking starting at 50mg eod to judge sides then bump up if needed...or better going for 75mg eod?


How did this cycle go mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

ran 100eod in the end. best cycle iv done. got very strong and hard and gained a good amount of muscle. it changed my shape too. hard to explain.

I got hardly any sides at all.

doing anouther tren cycle in 5weeks.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

jeffj said:


> ran 100eod in the end. best cycle iv done. got very strong and hard and gained a good amount of muscle. it changed my shape too. hard to explain.
> 
> I got hardly any sides at all.
> 
> doing anouther tren cycle in 5weeks.


Excellent mate. How much test did you you run and how long did your cycle last?


----------



## Inlovewithdapump (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi guys I just started my very first tren ace cycle I'm doing 50mg eod and 450 of test cyp every 6 days. How long will it take for the tren ace to kick in where my strength will increase or I will have to worry about side effects ? Thanks guys


----------



## INTP (Mar 30, 2015)

jeffj said:


> I'd be happy with 10lbs mate lean. I think expecting 25-30lbs per cycle is unrealistic and unhealthy


 10lbs lean on one cycle is massive if its not your first. People overestimate how much actual muscle they gain. Glycogen,water,fat,muscle. Sometimes its hard to tell whats what.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

INTP said:


> 10lbs lean on one cycle is massive if its not your first. People overestimate how much actual muscle they gain. Glycogen,water,fat,muscle. Sometimes its hard to tell whats what.


 You are aware you just replied to four year old post aren't you?


----------

